# Interveiws are scheduled!!



## dew_time

My interviews are scheduled!! This is the beginning of a new journey in my life!! 

I didn't come here to find out how to contact or become a Mason. My petition was in before I knew Masons were on the internet. I came here to because you let me. You have all be patient, accepting and very helpfull with all my questions and concerns. Thank you all for being great men, for being here for guys like me as well as those who don't know where to look or.what steps to take.

Doug

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

thebackman said:


> Why are you so delighted to become a mason?



There are a couple reasons. The people that I have looked up to all my life have been masons and they are or were great men. My grandfather and uncle are examples. Both of them were honest, hard working and pillars of the community willing lend a helping hand where it was needed. Without masonry, I believe they would have just been a cop a real estate investor. 

I have worked hard all my life to be the best person I can be. I have tried to be honest, fair and kind to everyone I meet and know. I beleive that masonry can help me continue my journey in life to be a great man.

I have always felt something was missing and now I know that it is this. I feel like my grandfather, rest his soul, has guided.me to this path.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## James F Jackson

Good response very honest anwsers

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

James F Jackson said:


> Good response very honest anwsers
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Thanks...

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Sir you have my support...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Congrats on the interviews. Hope it all goes well.


Granbury #392
Glen Rose # 525


----------



## dew_time

Thank you! Hopefully soon I will be an EA at Reynoldsburg Ohio Lodge #340.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

If you keep that attitude you'll be fine. Everything will feel new and strange at  first. But at the end it should make some sense to you... I thought after my FC degree I knew where it was going and after my third I realized how much of things we still new to me but in a beautiful way...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

dew_time said:


> Thank you! Hopefully soon I will be an EA at Reynoldsburg Ohio Lodge #340.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I'm sure it has cool and official lodge name like the rest I see here but only time will reveal it to me.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

Bro. Vincent said:


> If you keep that attitude you'll be fine. Everything will feel new and strange at  first. But at the end it should make some sense to you... I thought after my FC degree I knew where it was going and after my third I realized how much of things we still new to me but in a beautiful way...
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



This whole thing is exciting, I can't wait to experience what you have!!

On a side note.. I have family in St. Louis. Maybe oneday I can travel and visit. I'm sure you know a good place there to sit, break bread and enjoy life.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

dew_time said:


> This whole thing is exciting, I can't wait to experience what you have!!
> 
> On a side note.. I have family in St. Louis. Maybe oneday I can travel and visit. I'm sure you know a good place there to sit, break bread and enjoy life.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Im sorry I didn't this last post. Brother if you ever come to St. Louis I will take care you, don't worry about that...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

Bro. Vincent said:


> Im sorry I didn't this last post. Brother if you ever come to St. Louis I will take care you, don't worry about that...
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Not to worry.. we all have busy lives. if you ever in columbus, take a drive with me about an our east and we'll have a bon fire, some spirits and some good eats!!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

dew_time said:


> Not to worry.. we all have busy lives. if you ever in columbus, take a drive with me about an our east and we'll have a bon fire, some spirits and some good eats!!
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Sounds great!  I would definitely pass the favor if you through St. Louis 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen

Congrats bro 

The interviews are pretty chill  at least they were for me. I just completed my entered apprentice. At 28 im far the youngest member of my lodge.

Alot of wisdom to be imparted on me. I wish you all the best following in your grandfather and uncle's footsteps. Im the first mason in my family.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

ahyen said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> The interviews are pretty chill  at least they were for me. I just completed my entered apprentice. At 28 im far the youngest member of my lodge.
> 
> Alot of wisdom to be imparted on me. I wish you all the best following in your grandfather and uncle's footsteps. Im the first mason in my family.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Thanks, I think they would be proud. Hopefully you are starting a long family tradition yourself!


Sent from my LG-VM696 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## DJGurkins

Good luck. Remember it is not an inquisition. just a couple friends coming buy to visit.


----------



## dew_time

DJGurkins said:


> Good luck. Remember it is not an inquisition. just a couple friends coming buy to visit.



Excellent... thank you. I was a little nervous!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins

You will do fine. Good luck. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

DJGurkins said:


> You will do fine. Good luck.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



It this coming Friday. I'm going to have my oldest son be here. He's going to be 19 this year which would make him of age here. I'm hoping to plant a seed and he'll want to petition one day soon. I think I have until I am voted in to ask him if he wants to join... I think?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

DJGurkins said:


> Good luck. Remember it is not an inquisition. just a couple friends coming buy to visit.



Yep... just as you said. A couple friends stopped by for visit.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ufuze

My vote is today and hopefully I'll finally enter next week as an EA.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

ufuze said:


> My vote is today and hopefully I'll finally enter next week as an EA.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



My vote was last night... I'm anxiously waiting the call to found out the results. Hopefully in a couple weeks I will alsk be an EA. 

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## dizlwizl

dew_time said:


> My vote was last night... I'm anxiously waiting the call to found out the results. Hopefully in a couple weeks I will alsk be an EA.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696



I would say to take them with you to masonic family events so that way they can ask questions about what's going on and you then could start the conversation about being a mason. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

dizlwizl said:


> I would say to take them with you to masonic family events so that way they can ask questions about what's going on and you then could start the conversation about being a mason.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



That's a good idea to get my sons involved!! I've been wondering how one goes about gettig family interested wihout actually asking them to be. Obviously you know but maybe other newbies don't, I can't ask them once I'm initiated, lol.

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## dizlwizl

dew_time said:


> That's a good idea to get my sons involved!! I've been wondering how one goes about gettig family interested wihout actually asking them to be. Obviously you know but maybe other newbies don't, I can't ask them once I'm initiated, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696



Not a problem at all. That's what we are here for. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## DJGurkins

dew_time said:


> My vote was last night... I'm anxiously waiting the call to found out the results. Hopefully in a couple weeks I will alsk be an EA.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696



Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## dew_time

DJGurkins said:


> Have you heard anything yet?



No, I haven't heard yet and I'm trying to be patient. That's the hard part.

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## dew_time

DJGurkins said:


> Have you heard anything yet?



They cashed my check.. I don't know if that means anything, lol.

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## Bro_Carl

dew_time said:


> They cashed my check.. I don't know if that means anything, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696



Cashed your check?  In CT we dont pay dues until you are a MM.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782

Degree fee not dues I imagine. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jaermani

Inbox me any information I need to know to become apart 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

crono782 said:


> Degree fee not dues I imagine.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Degree fee and first years dues. I could have paid them as they came up but why wait.

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## dfreybur

dew_time said:


> They cashed my check.. I don't know if that means anything, lol.



If the ballot is negative the check is returned.  It means you passed the ballot.

Keep showing up at the building an hour before the monthly meeting.  They should inform you sooner than the next meeting but some lodges are good about the paperwork some aren't.


----------



## dew_time

dfreybur said:


> If the ballot is negative the check is returned.  It means you passed the ballot.
> 
> Keep showing up at the building an hour before the monthly meeting.  They should inform you sooner than the next meeting but some lodges are good about the paperwork some aren't.



That eases my mind a little. I don't what has made me more nervous... waiting for the interveiws or waiting for the ballot, lol.

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## Bro_Carl

Interesting to see how other disticts do things.  we dont have degree fees either.  no dues until after you show proficiency in the mm degree here.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

Bro_Carl said:


> Interesting to see how other disticts do things.  we dont have degree fees either.  no dues until after you show proficiency in the mm degree here.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Isn't it though!! The said each state has it own "governing body" but you don't realize it until you meet people from other places.

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## dfreybur

dew_time said:


> The said each state has it own "governing body" but you don't realize it until you meet people from other places.



It's very easy to think the way it's done locally is standard.  Often it's not.  Dry lodges?  Not world wide.  Business in third degree?  Not world wide.  Not charging EA/FC dues?  Not world wide.


----------



## dew_time

dfreybur said:


> It's very easy to think the way it's done locally is standard.  Often it's not.  Dry lodges?  Not world wide.  Business in third degree?  Not world wide.  Not charging EA/FC dues?  Not world wide.



I can understand charging EA/FC dues. What if it takes a year or two for them to go through the degrees? I'm sure there is overhead cost at the lidge and the GL for them to be in on the books.

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## DJGurkins

Any word From your lodge dew_time?


----------



## dew_time

DJGurkins said:


> Any word From your lodge dew_time?



Yes!! Tomorrow night I have a threshold meeting and Thursday night I will receive my initiation and first degree of EA. Thanks for asking!!

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## James F Jackson

Congrats



Sent from my LG-MS770 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## j_gimpy

Congratulations, dew_time!! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

James F Jackson said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Freemasonry mobile app





j_gimpy said:


> Congratulations, dew_time!!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Thank you both!! 

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## dew_time

The threshold meeting went well. Myself and another fella will be entered tomorrow at 7p. 

On a side note... this topic comes up a lot in this forum so I thought i'd bring it to the table. The other gentleman that's being initiated with me tomorrow is a black guy that happens to be a muslim. He's a really nice guy and I'm glad we will be experiencing the process and rituals together. 

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## DJGurkins

Congratulations. Try to remember everything and enjoy it. The initiation is all for and about you. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

